# Ambient and sound effects



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

You could download Audacity, and create your own. Try some YouTube searches and you'll find a number of tutorials.


----------



## demongod (Sep 16, 2010)

I cut and paste stuff together with Audacity already. Just looking for new sources of material to play around with.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Just sent you a PM zip file link with some stuff to play with 

Enjoy

-DL-


----------



## demongod (Sep 16, 2010)

And a public thank you to Dark Lord for all things audio.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

There's a company called Sinful Audio that does haunt ambiance soundtracks...titles like "Environment", "Military/Biohazard", "Mechanical" and more.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

When I think dark industrial, Tor Lundvall's "Empty City" comes to mind, but it is more musical than sound-effectual. Of course, Lustmord is solid. I'm trying out Atrium Carceri on Spotify right now and liking it. There's a lot of dark ambient industrial music out there to try out.


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

Check out if http://poisonprops.com/product-category/audio/ambient-digital-downloads/ has something that may fit your need. See "Factory Nightmare" and "The Laboratory"


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> When I think dark industrial, Tor Lundvall's "Empty City" comes to mind, but it is more musical than sound-effectual. Of course, Lustmord is solid. I'm trying out Atrium Carceri on Spotify right now and liking it. There's a lot of dark ambient industrial music out there to try out.


Wow, I really like "Empty City". 

I have a couple of tracks from Atrium Carceri, and I plan to check out some more.

Another interesting album for industrial ambiance is "Polish Night Music" by Marek Zebrowski and David Lynch. 






David Lynch also wrote, produced, and directed the 1977 black-and-white film, "Eraserhead", a dark, creepy, surreal movie set in a bleak industrial city environment. It's a bit bizarre, but it's a good movie to watch if you need some horror inspiration, in MHO


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

There is a site called Ambient Mixer that has a horror section that has a number of fun sounding mixes with an industrial/laboratory theme to them. You can mix and match them up anyway you see fit and even save the soundscapes you create. https://horror.ambient-mixer.com will take you there.


----------

